# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Lectures >  Adieu Editions O'Reilly

## Ayana

Bonjour  tous, 


Je n'ai trouv nulle part ailleurs o mettre ce topic, alors je laisse le plaisir aux modrateurs de le dplacer  leur guise.  :;): 






J'ai appris rcemment la fermeture des Editions O'Reilly, tout du moins la branche franaise. Si vous vous connectez  leur, voici ce que vous trouverez :




> Fermeture dfinitive
> 
> Les ditions O'Reilly ont ferm dfinitivement.
> 
> Nous sommes sincrement dsols pour le (trop) petit nombre de lecteurs qui apprciait nos ouvrages.


http://www.oreilly.fr/


Sur d'autres sites, j'ai russi  trouver que les ouvrages en stocks ont t rachets par les Editions Ellipses. Cependant il n'est pas question pour Ellipses de remplacer O'Reilly, il n'y a donc pas de rdition de ces ouvrages  prvue, ni mme de mise en ligne de versions numriques.
http://blog-ellipses.typepad.fr/pres...nue-oreil.html


Toutefois, il doit rester des ouvrages chez vos libraires prfrs, en particulier les petits libraires, qui n'ont pas un dbit de vente important dans le domaine de l'informatique.

Sinon vous pouvez vous rabattre sur les versions anglaises, qui existent toujours par contre.


Voil, certains devaient probablement tre au courant, mais je trouvais important que tout le monde le sache, surtout quand on voit le nombre de critiques de ce site sur des ouvrages d'O'Reilly (en particulier les collections "Tte la premire" / "Head First"). Critiques qui vont devenir dsutes rapidement ...  ::roll::

----------


## Invit

Dj voqu il y a six mois :
http://www.developpez.net/forums/d54...-ferme-portes/

----------


## Ayana

OK, j'avais pas vu.

Dsole  ::?:

----------

